# Bottle Collecting Book GIVEAWAY!!



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

Holding another giveaway, this one is for Cecil Munsey's THE ILLUSTRATED GUIDE TO COLLECTING BOTTLES. It's 308 pages and loaded with details and photo's, it's a well used book so you're not getting something right off the shelf at Barnes & Noble, for those of you who don't know Cecil Munsey is one of the most highly respected people in the hobby. As always please pick a number between 000-999, only 1 guess per member, closest to the number *WITHOUT GOING OVER* and the contest ends Sunday 8pm EST.

 The winning number will be chosen by my always reliable random number generating system, I'll pay the shipping to the winning bidder and if someone hits the number right on the head I'll add a surprise gift with the book. Best of luck to you all and make sure to tell your family and friends!!​


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll play...500


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 9, 2013)

666  my lucky number


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 9, 2013)

238


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 9, 2013)

So put me in for 777.  This is a great book.  I have one in NY and need one for FL.  He has helped me a lot with his explanations.  RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 9, 2013)

How about 275


----------



## Ronjcoke (Jan 9, 2013)

563
 Ronjcoke


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 9, 2013)

836

 Doug


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 9, 2013)

472


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Jim,

 Thanks for the numerology...


----------



## Conch times (Jan 9, 2013)

529 Mr. Jim, Thank you!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll stick to the Rte Number theme.... 113 is my guess.  I recently found the copy I bought in the early 70's at my parents house, great book.

 Tom


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jan 9, 2013)

327 for me stuck down here in the butt hole of Ga.


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327*​


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2013)

001


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2013)

333 is my guess!


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333*​


----------



## bendadam (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm...how about 853


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 9, 2013)

222 thanks Jim!


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Jan 9, 2013)

475. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475*​


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll take 888 Jim.   Thanks good man.


 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2013)

Jim....I remember that book!...cool idea,... 535 is my pick.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool game. Thanks. 158.


----------



## epackage (Jan 9, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158*​


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2013)

Jim you need to get your own game show or something.


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Jim you need to get your own game show or something.


 Maybe Rick, I do like passing along books and stuff that I'm done with, gotta make a call to people who represent Snooki and the gang...[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL  Nooooo not Snooki maybe Honey Boo Boo[8D]


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2013)

225...THANK YOU SO MUCH JIM MAN!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225*​


----------



## mx961 (Jan 11, 2013)

961 jim lol


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961*​


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2013)

*027*   Yours is in pretty good shape.  I slap wore mine out looking at it like it was porn or something when the bug bit me when I was 14.  And that's been a long, long time ago...


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 11, 2013)

I pick


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll take a shot with 369.


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369*​


----------



## czmarty (Jan 11, 2013)

I. new here, sounds like agreat game and anything will help me, How about 850


----------



## czmarty (Jan 11, 2013)

How about I'm new here,


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850*​


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2013)

400


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400*​


----------



## hunting262 (Jan 11, 2013)

262 my lucky number


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 11, 2013)

723   thanks...


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400
 262
 723*​


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 12, 2013)

717


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2013)

one and three zeros.
 I still have the one I bought new but thanks. []


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400
 262
 723
 717*​


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck to all who enter!  Nice of you to do Jim.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 13, 2013)

446....[]


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2013)

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400
 262
 723
 717
 446*​


----------



## toms sc (Jan 13, 2013)

880


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2013)

]ORIGINAL:  epackage

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400
 262
 723
 717
 446
 880*​


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 13, 2013)

339 if that is already picked then 656


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2013)

]ORIGINAL:  epackage

*Numbers chosen so far*​ 
*500
 666
 238
 777
 275
 563
 836
 472
 654
 529
 113
 327
 001
 333
 853
 222
 475
 888
 535
 158
 225
 961
 027
 857
 369
 850
 400
 262
 723
 717
 446
 880
 339*​


----------



## epackage (Jan 13, 2013)

Tonights NJ Lottery Pick 3 number is 533 making *Conch Times* the winner of the book with his guess of 529. Congrats to you Jay and better luck on the next giveaway to you all. I'll be giving away another book in the next few days so keep your eyes open for the post....Jim

 Send me your address again Jay...


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn, so close[]
 Congrats Jay!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations Conch Times!


----------



## Conch times (Jan 14, 2013)

WoW! This is the first time I have ever won any giveaway contest!! 
 Thank You Mr. Jim!!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 14, 2013)

Well Comch times - Congratulations.  I think his book is a priceless reading for anyone wanting to learn about glass making.  I have two copies one in FL and one in NY.  In fact I had mine out last night to re read his description of the WHITTLE in glass containers.  I have renamed this condition to COLE MOLD RIPPLE, because that is what it really is.  This condition went away when they started chilling the cavities of mold castings back around 1850.  I found out an answer with a book "EARLY GLASS"- by Rhea Knittle and it took me about 20 years to find the answer:
 Patent # was 52, 338  Dated 1866 >  Copied from the United States Patent Office.
 Credited to Michael Sweeney, J.E. Mathews, and Thomas Hartley, of Wheeling, West Virginia.
 Titled  â€œIMPROVEMENT IN GLASS-MOLDSâ€  
 Page 1 is a drawing of a tumbler mold.
 Page 3 is the word description of the patent.

 Note one of the named men was a Mathews.  Obviously he was one of the lazy Matthews people that was too lazy to write both of them.  I had an Uncle Fred that felt that same way.

 I have studied the use of Nitrogen in the casting of mlolds also.  The implortant thing is that the dendritic carbon structure in the iron has to be formed straight into the mold wall to correctly slow the thermal conductivity of the iron near the mold cavity.  

 Congratulations   RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Damn, so close[]
> Congrats Jay!


 
 Yes...Congrats Conch! way to go... 

 Steve I hear you...I picked 535...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Jim. 

 Way to pick, Jay, you lucky duck...


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2013)

GLAD FOR YOU MAN!!JAMIE


----------

